# Photo's of Evo's Training Progress.



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi,
I haven't really stated on this forum how my big boy Evo went off for some training before Christmas... before he left he was only walking and trotting, starting to carry himself (he has natural carriage and would try when I ask him to just come into my hand a bit more)... and not much else really due to my ongoing knee injury. 
Now, he canters up and down a hill on my mate's property like he's been doing it for years, has been to the beach, schools at the walk and trot consistently and is working on it in the canter. He free jumps 1.15m and is gaining the confidence he needs over jumps. He can do a series of obstacles at around 50cm and is very honest in his jumping.
Unfortunately he's up for sale... he's just too amazing for me, and because he loves to jump and I don't, I'm not going to punish him and hold him back anymore. But I thought I'd share his amazing photos anyways - I'm so proud of my boy!










Evo on the beach - not me riding, but my friend's capable rider 










Splashing around - used to be afraid of water!










Haha my horse can laugh 










My best friend/instructor schooling Evo










Nice and loose










Love this one










Woohoo he has a canter!










Jumping 1m










Again










Jumping 1.15m!!!

Thanks for looking!
x


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Great pictures!!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awww i love the jumping pics, it looks like he's really putting his heart into it!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> awww i love the jumping pics, it looks like he's really putting his heart into it!


Yes!
He might not be the tidiest in form, as he throws his shoulder a bit, but he makes up for it with the smile on his face and how much he tries... he puts his heart into everything... he's an amazing horse.
One I'm going to miss lots!
x


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll take him! He's gorgeous! Post him down to Australia for me???? Lol!

How much are you gonna ask for him?


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

He's so georgous!! I would so take him if I could afford him and if I lived in New Zealand.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Aw thanks!
I'm going to ask $1500 for him. I'd like to ask a bit more as I think he's worth more, but because he's a Standardbred and has only been to one show outing (inhand) but will be doing his first event next month and then if we still have him the month after his first ridden show, I don't think anyone would pay $2000 for him (I know its only another $500 but the market sucks atm and hardly anyone gets $2000 for a Standy). I mean he's learnt all he has in just over 6 weeks... he offers more than he's asked, so he's the type to learn quickly. He's a bright horse and with the right rider will do incredibly well.
The main thing though is finding him the right home, for the wanted price or not, his happiness comes first. Am trying to get me an Isabell Werth saddle and they aren't cheap haha. 
Thanks again  
x


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He looks great! How old is he? I love the water shots.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow he's beautiful! It looks like he's full of heart. I'd take him in a heartbeat if I could!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wow, he's beautiful! Lovely confo and he looks like a great jumper! I could even see him doing dressage. I hope you find the perfect buyer for him.


----------



## Malorey (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh wow! Beautiful!

I'm in love! xD


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> He looks great! How old is he? I love the water shots.


 
Thanks Fehr!
He's 11yrs old. He was an amateur drivers horse for the first 7yrs of his life. He then was passed his "use by date" and sent to be dog meat. A lovely lady saved him from this and left him in a paddock for a year to just hang out and learn to be a horse. I got him in Feb 2007 and we backed and started him in April 07. He went off to training a couple of weeks before Xmas... before he went he was only walking and trotting with me... had done pole work, but not a great deal. So he's come a long way in a short time! He is building a great topline and really learns quickly. 
My mate's partner takes awesome horse photos doesn't he?!
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

RusticWildFire said:


> Wow he's beautiful! It looks like he's full of heart. I'd take him in a heartbeat if I could!


He is definitely full of heart! He's a lovely soul... people get jealous of how dedicated he is to me... full of smooches, snuggles, and wants to be in my company all the time. He tries so hard to please - anyone, even when he had a beginner on his back!
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Wow, he's beautiful! Lovely confo and he looks like a great jumper! I could even see him doing dressage. I hope you find the perfect buyer for him.


He is actually more suited to dressage, his movement is so expressive! I should know, I used to have a extra second in the air in the post just cos he's so elevated haha! He throws his shoulder a lot over the jumps, but thats cos he's still learning... he's a big long horse and I can't really see him doing tight turns in a jumping course. 
Plus, he finds the little heights boring :lol:
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Malorey said:


> Oh wow! Beautiful!
> 
> I'm in love! xD


Aw thank you!
It seems Evo has a wee fanclub  Glad I'm not the only one head over heels in love with this big guy :lol:
x


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Evo is so beautiful!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Evo is so beautiful!


Thank you!
x


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

That must be really hard then that you have to sell him. :-|


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> That must be really hard then that you have to sell him. :-|


Incredibly, he's my boy... its like giving up your child. Don't wanna do it, but he's too talented to waste!
x


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

ohmyitschelle said:


> Incredibly, he's my boy... its like giving up your child. Don't wanna do it, but he's too talented to waste!
> x


Aww ... *hugs* I hope whoever you sell him to is close by so you can visit and possibly ride him once and a while. Maybe your trainer can buy him?


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

that seems far too cheap. If he was in the US you could make some bucks with him. Very cute!


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Very pretty boy and great pics! hope you find the 'perfect' buyer.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Aww ... *hugs* I hope whoever you sell him to is close by so you can visit and possibly ride him once and a while. Maybe your trainer can buy him?


I offered him to my best friend/instructor who is doing his training... she already has enough horses to bring on and show, and Evo would be wasted there. 
I will hopefully find a good home for him that will at least keep me updated! I personally wouldn't wanna see him all the time though, its hard cos knowing I'm not riding him atm and watching others is hard at times. I'd rather not have the emotional distress to be quite honest! I'll see him out in the show ring now and then I'm sure and I'd be fine with that.
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

zanytactics said:


> that seems far too cheap. If he was in the US you could make some bucks with him. Very cute!


Unfortunately, the horse market here isn't doing incredibly well.
And also being a Standardbred does limit his interest. Silly I know, he goes better than a lot of horses I know, but because of his breed, he may not get a great deal of interest. I sure hope because he's a fancy boy that people will have a look anyways!
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

booner said:


> Very pretty boy and great pics! hope you find the 'perfect' buyer.


Thank you, I do also!
x


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

If only I lived in NZ... *sigh* I really like Standies, for lots of reasons, and he'd be the exact sort of SB i'd be interested in buying. 
All the best in finding him a good home!!!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

RedHawk said:


> If only I lived in NZ... *sigh* I really like Standies, for lots of reasons, and he'd be the exact sort of SB i'd be interested in buying.
> All the best in finding him a good home!!!


Aw!!
He certainly will be an amazing horse for someone! Thank you!
x


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

he is super gorgeous! how many hands?


----------



## KGImages (Jan 10, 2009)

He is a handsome chap isn't he!
You could get more for him. He could be one talented horse!
*Pfff* I would buy him if I had the money to import him.. I'm just not that rich yet. =P

Succes selling him!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

jiffers328 said:


> he is super gorgeous! how many hands?


Thank you!
He's not officially measured but is according to my tape measurement 16.1hh.
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

KGImages said:


> He is a handsome chap isn't he!
> You could get more for him. He could be one talented horse!
> *Pfff* I would buy him if I had the money to import him.. I'm just not that rich yet. =P
> 
> Succes selling him!


Aw thank you!
I have to admit I'm actually doubting my decision to let him go... so I'm going out to ride him today and fingers crossed I don't have a bad ride and suck too much for him!
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Just thought I'd say to those who are interested - rode Evo the other day, was completely overwhelmed and my knee held out! So I've decided to keep him for now... and enjoy all that he has to offer  So relieved to be keeping my man <3
x


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

My god! Thats the first standy I have EVER looked at and gone WOW!

Thats a specail lad you got there.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

he is gorgeous .. it looks like his training is coming along quite nicely ;]


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

ShowJumpLife said:


> My god! Thats the first standy I have EVER looked at and gone WOW!
> 
> Thats a specail lad you got there.


 
I know this an old reply, but I hadn't seen it... thank you soo much! He's very special, I love him to bits!
x


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> he is gorgeous .. it looks like his training is coming along quite nicely ;]


Thank you... I wish it were still the case... he's out of work at the moment due to my broken leg... but he'll get back into it soon!
x


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your leg, I really hope that you are able to keep him! He looks like an amazing horse!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Sorry to hear about your leg, I really hope that you are able to keep him! He looks like an amazing horse!


This thread was from a while ago.
I have kept my boy, he's not going anywhere... I rode him the day of my accident before I broke my leg... so odd but thankfully good that it wasn't on him that I broke it. 
x


----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

Sad he has top sell, he looks so honest and tries anything and everything which comes in his way!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

horseMAD said:


> Sad he has top sell, he looks so honest and tries anything and everything which comes in his way!


This is an old thread... I made the mistake of replying to a comment I hadn't seen haha.
He hasn't gone... he's still my baby and is happily in my paddock right now :lol:
x


----------



## midnightbright (Apr 19, 2009)

Awsome pictures!


----------

